# waiting lists - how pushy should i be



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

hi ladies - we are back at ERI on 26th for our 2nd appointment. Had hsg since last appointment back in January-  all fine , and we know oh sa is not good and have been told we will prob need icsi. 
The whole waiting list issue is really getting me down. i was a bit stunned at first appointment and wish i had pushed more to be put on list then, but they said no all tests need to be completed first. I am hoping they will put us the list next week but still worried they wont, and if they do how long will it be. We may be able to do a private cycle but i am reluctant to lose a shot as we cant really afford it. My head is going round in circles. Does anyone know how long the waiting list is now at ERI , and how do they date it . Is it from your first referral, or when you actually go on list.  Just anxious as all of a sudden appointment is here.  Thanks in advance for any help at all. xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

hi i just got referred last month to glasgow royal infirmary, they said it counts from when ur doc refers you so for us that was january however we been told its a 2 year wait which I am abso devastated about.

I have made a complaint which is being investigated and have contacted nicola sturgeon its not right to expect couples to wait that long, and a woman from gri said something to me on the phone about funding so I dont think they are actually treating loads every week like they should be but spreading it out to save costs.

maybe I am reading into everythin too much but i need to feel i am trying something, and hopefully if i annoy them enough they will do something about it (wishful thinkin i know).


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

wow honey, that sounds like you are on the case. I hope its the same in edinburgh that date will be from referral, think thats oct for us, still bit grim and think eri lists are similar although i get the impression they give you worst case scenario. I know from reading on here looks like some ladies have got to top quicker. Its all so uncertain.. And frustrating. I really hope you get some results from your complaint. Let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

willdo hopefully get some answers soon, im sure glasgow was the longest time so hopefully you will get seen sooner than you think.

xx


----------

